# When trying co-habs!



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

No one can or should stop people from doing co-habs! However, please for the sake of the fishes involved and for posssible better results, try it in the largest tank you can afford! Maybe 180 or larger tank would be best ! If you can't have a tank this big at this time, maybe you should hold off till you can!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> No one can or should stop people from doing co-habs! However, please for the sake of the fishes involved and for posssible better results, try it in the largest tank you can afford! Maybe 180 or larger tank would be best ! If you can't have a tank this big at this time, maybe you should hold off till you can!


What is this in response to?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its not a response, but advise based on what we have all read so far, either on this forum or the others.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Sound advise.. but (yes there is a but) Jeff had "sucess" with 5 irritans for almost an entire year in a 75gallon tank. I tried 5 marginatus in a 75 and to be honest I dont think a 240+ would have made a diffrence







. My next project is gonna be some spilos but they will be in a 135. Wayne, why would you say a 180 is min size vs something more along the lines of a 125?

Oh ya, just wanted to add. Personally I think its great if people get involved in this aspect of the hobby but I feel that they need to research it fully and know exactly what they are getting into.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Its not a response, but advise based on what we have all read so far, either on this forum or the others.


Oh, just asking. I figured that it was simply advise based on the forum topic, just wanted clarification. I agree, very sound advise!!










Ex0dus - How many spilo are you looking at putting in that 135g? I was thinking about starting the same project as well.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it is sound advise. A 180 is a really nice tank because it is not only wide but deep. I dont know how my irritans would have reacted in a larger tank but in the 75 or 100, they never strayed from each other. They all stayed in 1/3rd of the tank. Even when some aggression broke out..they would still return to the same 1/3rd of the tank and usually only stray 6" or so the get away from the aggression. Dont get me wrong...they are very territorial..but their territories were very close together when had they chosen..they could have used much more of the tank. I dont know if this would have been different in a 180 or larger tank.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Its not a response, but advise based on what we have all read so far, either on this forum or the others.


Oh, just asking. I figured that it was simply advise based on the forum topic, just wanted clarification. I agree, very sound advise!!










Ex0dus - How many spilo are you looking at putting in that 135g? I was thinking about starting the same project as well.
[/quote]

Well, I already have one. A baby spilo got mixed in with the baby marginatus. So the plan this order is for a 4" manueli and 5 2" spilos (6 total in the 135)

In regards to the 180 vs 125/135. I understand that bigger is almost always better, but I feel many cohabs are totally possible with these smaller 6ft tanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

In groups of fish, LARGE is always better. Provide plenty of ground cover and perhaps roots to allow hiding places for protection.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Its not a response, but advise based on what we have all read so far, either on this forum or the others.


Oh, just asking. I figured that it was simply advise based on the forum topic, just wanted clarification. I agree, very sound advise!!










Ex0dus - How many spilo are you looking at putting in that 135g? I was thinking about starting the same project as well.
[/quote]

Well, I already have one. A baby spilo got mixed in with the baby marginatus. *So the plan this order is for a 4" manueli and 5 2" spilos (6 total in the 135)*

In regards to the 180 vs 125/135. I understand that bigger is almost always better, but I feel many cohabs are totally possible with these smaller 6ft tanks.
[/quote]

That sounds sweet!! Do you have any pics?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Its not a response, but advise based on what we have all read so far, either on this forum or the others.


Oh, just asking. I figured that it was simply advise based on the forum topic, just wanted clarification. I agree, very sound advise!!










Ex0dus - How many spilo are you looking at putting in that 135g? I was thinking about starting the same project as well.
[/quote]

Well, I already have one. A baby spilo got mixed in with the baby marginatus. *So the plan this order is for a 4" manueli and 5 2" spilos (6 total in the 135)*

In regards to the 180 vs 125/135. I understand that bigger is almost always better, but I feel many cohabs are totally possible with these smaller 6ft tanks.
[/quote]

That sounds sweet!! Do you have any pics?








[/quote]

No pics. I havnt payed for the order yet. Gotta wait till George is back









I have one spilo currently but hes taken a pretty nasty beating at the hands of some pissed off marginatus' .


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> No pics. I havnt payed for the order yet. Gotta wait till George is back :laugh:
> 
> I have one spilo currently but hes taken a pretty nasty beating at the hands of some pissed off marginatus' .


Do you have him seperated from the margs?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, a maueli and a couple of spilos is a great idea. instead of shoalin one species, how bout ppl try shoalin different serra species together?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> wow, a maueli and a couple of spilos is a great idea. instead of shoalin one species, how bout ppl try shoalin different serra species together?


You misunderstood me. They would be in seperate tanks. Me personally am against cross species mixing.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> wow, a maueli and a couple of spilos is a great idea. instead of shoalin one species, how bout ppl try shoalin different serra species together?


You misunderstood me. They would be in seperate tanks. Me personally am against cross species mixing.
[/quote]

oh okay.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to _Saved Topics_. Can't argue with experience :laugh:


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> to _Saved Topics_. Can't argue with experience :laugh:


Good post!


----------

